# Horse name contest! (It's fun for you, and it helps me!)



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

are you looking for just barn names??


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

These horses aren't going to be kept at my barn. just my family land


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

but not show names or anything right?
just names that you call them?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mare: Sadie
Gelding: Buddy


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, (sorry I prob should have made that clear lol) just names that we call 'em
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yay! mine counts than!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I NEED MORE PEOPLE TO SUBMIT NAMES!! comeon how would u like it if u didnt have a name lol??


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Belle
Apache


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Belle
> Apache


 Ooooo I love apache! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

MARE-autumn, lady, rose, Angel, lily, sky, holly, mocha 
GELDING- Boo, Teddy, Storm, Aladdin, Casper, Caspian

hope i helped


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> MARE-autumn, lady, rose, Angel, lily, sky, holly, mocha
> GELDING- Boo, Teddy, Storm, Aladdin, Casper, Caspian
> 
> hope i helped


I love Rose and Casper!!! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Mare: Mindy
Gelding: Moshi


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

mare : Boots I don't where that came from but it just popped on my head

gelding: I like Apache too thats the name of one of my boys


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohhh!!! Good names!! Are they QH or TB? Tell us a little bit about you as well. I think that might help inspire us.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Link and Zelda
Zeus and Hera
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

do you have any pics of them ?

boomer or aztec
i also like autumm


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a few names:

Mare: Bella Star or Belle Star, Boots, Starling, Trot Along, Trottie, Princess, Dixie
Gelding: Drizzle, Foggy Mist, Tornado, Flash of Fancy or Flash of Lightning or maybe Flash of Thunder

Sorry, that is all I can think of. Please tell me names you decide on and maybe even some pictures.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Frodo
Twix
Snickers
Shadow
Neo
Angelina
Tango
Echo
Bunny
Frisky
Gypsy


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Mare: Sasha

Geldinglatinum


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Saydie and Mack  I dunno haha
Or Mitch like my gelding :lol:


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

There is a website on the internet with lots of horses names, i'm awaiting the arrival of a foal and i've been thinking about names. I've decided on Marley for a colt and Tomorrow's dream for a filly aka mori. There are some really good ones, i also like midnight star, dream catcher aka dreamy, sunset rise aka sunny, winter's wake aka wakey for either mare or gelding, mare = dark mornings, gelding = snowfall.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

LovinMyRy said:


> Link and Zelda
> Zeus and Hera
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ooooh I love that! I always liked the game! Zelda is a VERY cool name! That's great, I think I just might use that name!


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Glad u like it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

netty83 said:


> There is a website on the internet with lots of horses names, i'm awaiting the arrival of a foal and i've been thinking about names. I've decided on Marley for a colt and Tomorrow's dream for a filly aka mori. There are some really good ones, i also like midnight star, dream catcher aka dreamy, sunset rise aka sunny, winter's wake aka wakey for either mare or gelding, mare = dark mornings, gelding = snowfall.


 my maress namr is marlea, although her's is spelt with an a


----------



## QuarterMileRun (Mar 25, 2011)

Shy, Berry, BayWatch

HotSpot
Cinder
Mark My Spot aka Bullseye (sorry, had to ad that)


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Mare:

Snickers
Meghan 
Strawberry
Cherity
Prissy
Bonnie

Gelding:

Dewey
Ace
Royal
Diablo
Champ
-------------------------------------
Can't Touch This (aka Slick) LOL


hope these help!!!
-monkeyleap


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

*Mare:*

Glossy
Afram
Angelfire
Wama

*Gelding:*

Blue or Blue Wings
Gloss
Acer
Wave
Aitch
Lord Blue


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i have fallen in love with the movie peter pan (the one with real people) and i love the name peter pan and tootles for a boy


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Coco for the mare
Cosmo for the gelding

I like names that sound good together


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

glitterhorse said:


> Hey y'all! I need *TWO* horse names! I am buying two horses, a mare and a gelding, and they need names! The prize of this contest is knowing that you named my horse(; hehe so post away!
> 
> *Consider these things while posting your names:
> -The mare is a dark bay with black mane and tail, a little stocky
> -The gelding is a grey app, white mane and tail, very flashy and has a fancy attitude!


I am really good at this stuff . I will do show names then like the barn names.

MARE
Classical Darkness (Classy or Clas Clas)
Represent the Darkness (Re Re)
Dark Peachy (Pe or Dar)
Lucy Love Me (Lucy)
Kiss Kiss (sweety)
Love me, Love me not (Sweety)
Sky's my name (Sky)
Early One Morning (Sweety or Lucy)
Don't hold me back (Sweety, Freedom, Lucy , or Love)
Chocolate Confection (Coco)
Hubaloo Holiday (Hena, Huba , Love)
Acoustic Sparkle (Sparky, Spark , or Acou)
On Second Thought (Secret or Sece)
Secret Angel (Secret)
Devil in discuige (Angel)
Snap to Attention (Sassy)

Gelding
Fancy that (Fancy)
Drop it to the ground (beauty)

I'm tired.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I got more
Mare

Too Hot To Handle SQUIRT
Anything's Possible OSSY
Nakota Dreamer NAKOTA
What You Need WINNER
Raining Sunshine SUNSHINE
A Dab Of Mystery MYSTIC
What You Want JESSY
Miss Behaving BEAUTY
A Spring In My Step SUMMER
Sweet Chick I Am CHICKITA
Gelding

A Chip Off The Old Block CHIP
Never Regret It REGRET
Mister Strong MISTER
Never Ending Runner RUNNER
A Little Touch Of Me TWEEDY
Whatever You Want EVERSTAR
Stepping In The Puddles PUDDLES
Walking Through The Store WALKER
Running With The Big Boys BIG BOY
Bolting Around Me BOLT
Just Gotta Stop TOPPER
A Bit Of Everything LUCKY


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mare: Ashleigh
Gelding: Duke


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW!!! Loads of names lildonkey!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

hahahahah lol!


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

Cheyanne
Kaianne
Dippy
Lolly


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

What about Moonlight shadow?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

have you narrowed it down to any names ?


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mare: Ithia
Gelding: Showmen

(I love the name Ithia for a black horse, and Showmen, it just reminds me of your gelding


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

When's the deadline?!


----------



## Rides2win (Apr 8, 2011)

Mare: Bella (means beautiful in Italian)
Gelding: Chico


----------

